# does this sound like a lie to you?



## Mouse (Jan 16, 2010)

a year ago a friend I had just made confessed to my boyfriend and me that he had cancer in both lungs and was told by some doctor he only had about 5 years left. Considering he smoked like a chimney and never took any good care of himself from what I could tell and was a big man slut I didn't think he was faking it. I lived with him as our roommate for a year and the morning hacking sessions he had in the bathroom seemed to futher drive home the point. 

I tend not to question people who say they have cancer as to whether or not their claim is legit. Serious things you kinda take at face value. 

today I'm checking myspace and he has a status update saying he's joining the service and wanting to go into special ops or something.

I have a feeling that service doesn't take people who have lung tumors and only a few years to live....

sooooo why would a person who claims to be dieing of lung cancer even try to join the sevice?

there's only two reason - he's completely stupid and doesn't realize he has to pass health tests OR he's a big fat liar and he's been lieing to everyone around here that knows him (He recently moved down south.)

I think it's likely reason two. But then again he is kinda dumb. so who knows...

I knew there was a reason I never truely trusted that stupid boy.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't know. The army will take pretty much anyone who can stand on two legs and pull a trigger these days, lung cancer might not automatically disqualify you for service if you're not terminally ill. Does sound a little sketchy though. Maybe he figured he might as well go off and fight if he's gonna die in a few years anyways.


----------



## finn (Jan 16, 2010)

The cancer has gone to his brain!


----------



## JahDucky (Jan 16, 2010)

Well its possible that he doesnt know about requirements though the army can still get a few years out of him though the kid sitting behind me who was in the army says that they wont take him because then they have to shell out money to get him well.

And as for his smoking and stuff while having lung cancer. Its not unheard of for folks to just say "fuck it. Im gonna die anyways". I knew one kid who had serious back issues from birth along with a couple other odds and ends and he did tons of acid every saturday and maybe in between if it sounded like a "good idea".


----------



## bote (Jan 16, 2010)

I´ve never heard of a cancer that gives you 5 years to live diagnosis, that sounds like a crock of shit. 
Anything progressing that slowly is at least open to the possibility of treatment as far as I know.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jan 17, 2010)

Botes right. And the Army won't take cancer patients. Most likely if he was telling the truth he would be undergoing more than his fair share of studies and medicinal treatments..MRI's, CT scans, CAT scans, Chemo, radiation...the works He wouldn't even be able to keep his meals down, much less boot camp. Sorry ta tell ya lady but you're friend is full of shit!!


----------



## keg (Jan 17, 2010)

if he is joining the military then i guess his views and yours our very different(i hope)so i guess he was most likely not a good friend.maybe a drinking buddy.but the military check all that health shit closely because if it shows up after you join they have to pay your medical bills for the the rest of your life.even if you only serve 4 years.yeah you would think they would take anyone,but it would cost them alot to tack care of anyone that was sick.but no matter hoe poor you are or if your life is going noplace you should never join the military.almost as bad as beig a police.


----------



## KoffinKat (Jan 18, 2010)

Friend is full of shit I have taken care of a lot of cancer patients. Five Years? No! Sorry no doctor worth half a shit will give that kind of prognosis to lung cancer. And army won't take anyone with any kind of breathing problems ie asthma? Hell the army can reject you if you have to many dental problems. They are actually kinda picky about your health. Nope full of shit all around.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 21, 2010)

well, turns out he's a drama queen. he found out he didn't have cancer but a pulmanary embalism which put blood clots in his lungs. (maybe... if that's even true. I have no clue)

he went around crieing cancer but he never really knew with any certainty that it was cancer. 

Fucking attention grabbing emotion exploiting dill hole.

Keg, you're right. when I stopped drinking I realize how idiotic he is. then this just tops it off.

it's ok. he'll probably get AIDS because he's a HUGE HUGE manslut


----------



## finn (Jan 21, 2010)

Mouse, what are you doing with this dumbass? You're way too smart to be hanging with manipulative jerks who aren't even smart enough to come up with a decent story. Just drop him like a turd in the toilet and flush.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 1, 2010)

well, he's only a friend... but not anymore. 

I wrote him off a while back because when my boy and I had a momentary split he took him to the bars in Baltimore and shoved condoms in his pockets and told him to "go for it"

not to mention how he'd gotten drunk one night and tried to tell me I should leave my boyfriend whilst trying to get closer and closer and closer to me. ick.

piece o shit.


----------



## Ravie (Feb 1, 2010)

the military wouldnt take him if that was the case. he's a liability and they wont want to pay for his doctor bills. the military looks for people who will be around long-term. plus with lungs like that he wouldnt be able to even pass boot camp from the sound of it. you have to be able to run like 3 miles to pass. half myfamily is airforce and marines. its hard enough to get in being healthy, much less with cancer. he's full of shit.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 21, 2010)

he's totally full of shit. pretty much end of the story for him. fare thee well, jackass.


----------

